# It's all in the "grip."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I mentioned in another thread, I received a "complete set" of knives marketed as a trio. I already owned several of the smaller knife, and the middle one was a nightmare to repair its poorly crafted bevel. But the larger knife, with a outdoors-like scene of various trees on the grip, came with a great bevel. But it's when I picked it up that I was definitely surprised--it fit my hand like a custom made folder.

Seeing that it was outfitted with some of my favorite options, I went to get a 'similar' knife, a CRKT Homefront. I was shocked to find out that the grips were identical! The original Homefront grip was made of aluminum, and it felt more metallic and boxy to the hand. The new Homefront 'Hunter' model's grips were made out of two slabs of some very dense sections of a polymer. And despite the fact that the beveling on both knives was also identical, the polymer grips were 'warmer' and seemingly smoother.

The blade shapes are similar also, but the Hunter seems to have a more fluid arc to its edge, where the original model has a sharper upturn from the belly forward. But don't be misled. Of all the knives I own--and that would take a book--these two knives have become my favorites. They are reasonable in cost, and they come apart with that "Field Strip Technology" construction that let's you wash even a mud-soaked knife with your bare hands.

Either knife is a fantastic tool and a fine companion for the city or the woods.


----------

